# Wanted Cart and Harness



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I am looking for a cart and a harness to fit a nubian goat. I have a limit of $300 to spend. I am looking for one already made so we can start training. WEll as soon as we get my new nubian. WEll my boss's new nubian. If anyone knows a company that sell premade carts I would like to know aslo premade harness.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Oct 29, 2009)

https://secure.llamaproducts.com/index. ... rowid=6472
It's $325, so a little over your budget, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Check Craigslist on a regular basis. I have found several on there this past year where I live. I just lucked out and happen to find a nice one for cheap, so don't give up!


----------

